# Painting The Tank



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

instead of getting a backround or making one i am looking into painting it since i have to paint the stand as well. my question is is it like painting anything else or is there a certain way to do it?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Clean it, tape it, paint it. I found a awesome blue metallic color.if you pray a couple coats light, it glows blue, depends where the light is placed.behind tank- the tank glows blue. On top-around the outside glows blue. Couple more coats & its like normal.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

No certain way of doing it. I'm actually getting ready to paint one black here in a couple hours as well. If you use a spray can tape things off, but if you're just going to use a roller don't worry about taping off. Try to put a couple coats on it as well, unless you want light to show through.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i'm going black as well. just got done with the stand so gonna go back to lowes and get the sand and some tape and get this going. thanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If I'm using a roller, I usually just tape off the corners and apply 4 or 5 light coats -- 1 every couple hours or so, if I'm using spray paint, I tape everything off and spray 3 or 4 coats -- 1 every 20 minutes or so. One tip is to put a light of some sort on the inside of the tank, you'll know you have enough paint on there when you can't see any light coming through when you look at it from the back.


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

i like latex paint. if you mess up or change your mind down the road it peals off easily. with hob's tho let it dry for a few days tho. otherwise the filter will stick and peal the paint.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)




----------

